# candy



## learner (Apr 15, 2006)

does any one have the recipe to candy canes ,I had a idea for the hard candy but I cant find a decent recipe?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Go here www.razzledazzlerecipes.com they have one that looks pretty good..Look in the Christmas candy recipes section............

Regards Cakerookie


----------



## learner (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks I will try the recipe when i got free time.


----------

